# 3x3 Rubik's Cube Patterns (Post Solve)



## Luke Terzich (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey Everybody,

We have compiled a list of many different 3x3 Rubik's Cube Patterns.
If you have any you want to share do please get in touch and we can add to our list with your name/nickname 

Visit our Pattern Guide


----------



## applezfall (Sep 19, 2017)

almost checkerboard Rw2 Uw2 X6 y' Rw2 Uw2 X6
another one idk how to name it M2 U2 M2 U2 y repeat


----------



## Josiah Beights (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice thx


----------



## MiaSponseller (Dec 13, 2017)

Luke Terzich said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> We have compiled a list of many different 3x3 Rubik's Cube Patterns.
> If you have any you want to share do please get in touch and we can add to our list with your name/nickname
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 13, 2017)

Nice patterns and website overall.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jan 8, 2018)

Max Cruz said:


> Nice patterns and website overall.


Thank you, Max!


----------



## Arjun krishna (Mar 2, 2018)

U just copied that from ruwix


----------



## Luke Terzich (Mar 2, 2018)

Arjun krishna said:


> U just copied that from ruwix



Hey there, 

Well we didn’t invent the algorithms you are correct, we have simply compiled a list of puzzle patterns from many different websites, however we created the images of the patterns ourselves and displayed the patterns in our own way. 

We could look at it as Ruwix copies the patterns from somebody else too. Everybody copies them.

Best Regards,


----------



## Clément B. (Apr 19, 2018)

Luke Terzich said:


> Hey Everybody,
> 
> We have compiled a list of many different 3x3 Rubik's Cube Patterns.
> If you have any you want to share do please get in touch and we can add to our list with your name/nickname
> ...


Nice patterns !! Thanks


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 16, 2019)

[[F: [U, r]3]: y2]
(([R', F]3 y2)2 y)2
[x: ([M2, U2] z)2]


----------

